# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Женю с Днем Рождения!

## Tatjana

*Женечка, поздравляю тебя с Днем Рождения! Счастья, здоровья, всего самого наилучшего! Чтобы ты нас радовал своими приездами и тренировками по защите! Чтоб собаки твои радовали тебя! Хорошего настроения и творческих успехов!*  :0433:  :Az:  :Aw:  :Ax: 

PS. День рождения был вчера, но я до компа добралась только сегодня.

----------


## jarvenmaa

Женя, прими и мои поздравления!
 :Ax:  :0433:  :0301:  :0251:

----------


## Jevgeni

Спасибо, спасибо большое  :Az:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Джоооон! Вот тебе!!!



Главное, не застрянуть в очередной банке!  :Ae:

----------


## Tatjana

> Главное, не застрянуть в очередной банке!


ааааааааааааааааааааааааааа... это точно Женька на своей фазенде! :Ap: 
Завидую!  :0244:

----------


## Jevgeni

:Ag: Спасибо Катя. Вообще-то я для всех официально на диете, а ты такое фото на обозрение.

----------


## Janec

Suure hilinemisega, aga parem hilja kui mitte kunagi.

&#213;nnitlused ka minu poolt!


janec

----------

